# habrá o habrán...?



## Masood

LLena el hueco con el verbo entre parentesis utilizando la forma correcta del futuro:
_" Según las autoridades ...... (haber) rebajas en las entradas de los museos"_

Ayer puse 'habrán' en el hueco. Mi profesor me dijo que hay otra respuesta correcta - podría ser 'habrá'. Intentó explicarlo, pero no le entendí bien. Yo había escrito 'habrán' por que me referí a 'LAS autoridades' (plural), pero si alguien hubiera escrito 'habrá' a que se referiría?

Perdona la mala gramática de arriba.

Cheers.


----------



## Jade

Intento explicarlo, aunque nunca me tome el analisis de la gramatica muy en serio, así que tendrás que confiar en mi intuición. Seguro que habrá otros con explicaciones mas técnicas.

Si pones habrá, se referirá a las rebajas. Aunque las rebajas estén en plural, es singular. Como por ejemplo el agua / las aguas .....

Espero haberte ayudado algo

Jade


----------



## annagpereira

Hola
La forma correcta de utilizar el verbo haber en este tipo de frases es siempre la tercera persona del SINGULAR, ya que se trata de una forma impersonal.
Independientemente del tiempo verbal, siempre es 3ª persona SINGULAR. 
Para la conjugación del verbo, además, no importa que "autoridades" sean sing o pl, ya que el sujeto es "Rebajas".
Pero recuerda, es un uso IMPERSONAL, y siempre se hace en SINGULAR. Esta es la única forma correcta, y si tu profesor dijo que había más de una posibilidad está confundido.
Un saludo a todos
Anna


----------



## Sandra

Yo también hubiera escrito *habrá* y refiriéndome a "las rebajas".  

Aunque al terminar de leer tu Post, he descubierto que no sé bien porqué, quizá algún otro forero, de esos que saben mucho de gramática nos lo pueda explicar.

Saludos


----------



## Artrella

Masood said:
			
		

> LLena el hueco con el verbo entre parentesis utilizando la forma correcta del futuro:
> _" Según las autoridades ...... (haber) rebajas en las entradas de los museos"_
> 
> Ayer puse 'habrán' en el hueco. Mi profesor me dijo que hay otra respuesta correcta - podría ser 'habrá'. Intentó explicarlo, pero no le entendí bien. Yo había escrito 'habrán' por que me referí a 'LAS autoridades' (plural), pero si alguien hubiera escrito 'habrá' a que se referiría?
> 
> Perdona la mala gramática de arriba.
> 
> Cheers.





Hola Masood, cómo estás?  Con respecto a tu pregunta y en coincidencia con las respuestas de las otras personas te pongo este ejemplo en pasado:

Ayer hubo lluvias torrenciales en el norte del país.

Ayer hubieron lluvias torrenciales en el norte del país.


Esta última forma verbal es incorrecta pues al ser un verbo IMPERSONAL no hay concordancia en número (sing/plural) con el sujeto de la oración.

Espero haber sido de ayuda.  Y ya que estamos ayudándonos, hace poco tiempo mandé una duda parecida a la tuya.

La oración dice:

There was lots of income tucked away....  Mi pregunta era por qué "was" y no "were" if we were saying "lots" and not "a lot".  Somebody told me it was because of "income".  Still it sounds odd to me.

Bye, Art


----------



## Kris

Sólo una información: creo que "rebajas" funciona como complemento directo de la oración, y no como sujeto. Por el resto estoy de acuerdo Anna.


----------



## dave

Hi Masood,

They way I was taught it was simply that *there is * and *there are * is always  *hay * (singular), and it stays singular in all tenses. I don't know if you know/remember any French, but it's the same there - *il y a* means *there are* as well as *there is*. So:

There is = hay
There are = hay

There has been = ha habido
There have been = ha habido

There was = hubo
There were = hubo

There was = había
There were = había

There will be (sing) = habrá
There will be (plural) = habrá

There would be (sing) = habría
There would be (plural) = habría

etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## el_novato

Masood said:
			
		

> LLena el hueco con el verbo entre parentesis utilizando la forma correcta del futuro:
> _" Según las autoridades *habrá  * (haber) rebajas en las entradas de los museos"_ ... Cheers.



No estoy seguro de la explicación pero el habrán se usa seguido de un verbo en tiempo pasado = FUTURO PERFECTO.  Y la acción la ejecutan 2 o mas personas.

En el ejemplo de Masood.  

La directiva del museo *habrá * rebajado las entradas ...
Los directivos del museo *habrán * reabajado las entradas ....

FUTURO PERFECTO

Yo habré amado               Nosotros habremos amado

Tú habrás amado              Ustede*s* HABRÁN amado

El *HABRÁ * amado        Ello*s* *HABRÁN AMADO*
(El = plural)                          (ustedes, éllos = plural) 

*Habrá * distintos grados de gloria dado a ellos en proporción al servicio que *habrán * hecho para El cuando vivieron en la tierra. (Mt.25:19-23, 1P.1:7)


----------



## Kris

A ver si entendí bien en mis clases de gramática: el verbo haber puede ser o un verbo auxiliar que se usa para formar los tiempos del pasado, o un verbo impersonal, que tiene la forma particular en el presente _hay_ (el aux. tiene ha). Las formas coinciden en los demás tiempos verbales. Chau.


----------



## Masood

hmmm...gracias a todos (creo), aunque ahora me siento más confundido que nunca. Sobre todo por que me has dicho (Anna) que mi profesor podría estar confundido si él pensó que 'habrán' (mi respuesta) pudiera haber estado empleado. Ojalá nunca hubiera hecho esta pregunta.


----------



## Masood

dave said:
			
		

> Hi Masood,
> 
> They way I was taught it was simply that *there is * and *there are * is always  *hay * (singular), and it stays singular in all tenses. I don't know if you know/remember any French, but it's the same there - *il y a* means *there are* as well as *there is*. So:
> 
> There is = hay
> There are = hay
> 
> There has been = ha habido
> There have been = ha habido
> 
> There was = hubo
> There were = hubo
> 
> There was = había
> There were = había
> 
> There will be (sing) = habrá
> There will be (plural) = habrá
> 
> There would be (sing) = habría
> There would be (plural) = habría
> 
> etc.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Ah. OK! That would make sense, but then what is 'habrán' used for, if 'habrá' applies to both singular and plural?
Sorry, still lost.


----------



## Kris

Hi Masood, it is really quite simple... Now, the point is if in the present tense you would use the form _hay_ then you should never put the verb in plural, while if you would use _ha_ (usually with a participle) then it is most probably the auxiliar and the verb must agree in number with the subject. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## dave

I can't see any circumstance where *habrán * would be correct in your example sentence. In English the sentence is

_According to the authorities, *there will be* reductions in mueseum entrance prices _ 
(the verb is impersonal - it doesn't really have a subject apart from 'there')

With this meaning, the only possible translation of *there will be * is *habrá*.

Of course, with a few changes you can come up with a sentence where *habrán * could be appropriate. E.g:

_Segun lo que me han dicho, las autoridades *habrán * de oferecer ......_
or
_Las autoridades *habrán * ofrecido ....._

because in these examples *las autoridades * is the subject of the verb *haber*.

Any clearer, or getting muddier?!


----------



## dave

Masood said:
			
		

> Ah. OK! That would make sense, but then what is 'habrán' used for, if 'habrá' applies to both singular and plural?
> Sorry, still lost.



As I understand it (famous last words!) there are three quite distinct meanings/functions of the verb *haber*:

i) The impersonal form, which is only used in the third person singular to mean _there is, there are, there was, there were, there will be _ etc., as above.

ii) As an auxiliary verb to form compound tenses. In this function all forms of the verb are used. Eg:
_*He * hecho mis deberes = I have done
*Habría * hecho los deberes = I/he/it would have done
*Habrá * hecho los debers = He/she/it will have done
*Habrán * hecho los deberes = They will have done_etc.

iii) As a normal verb, meaning *to have to*. E.g:
_*He * de hacer mis deberes = I have to do my homework
*Habrán * de hacer los deberes = they will have to do_

How's that?!


----------



## Masood

dave said:
			
		

> I can't see any circumstance where *habrán * would be correct in your example sentence. In English the sentence is
> 
> _According to the authorities, *there will be* reductions in mueseum entrance prices _
> (the verb is impersonal - it doesn't really have a subject apart from 'there')
> 
> With this meaning, the only possible translation of *there will be * is *habrá*.
> 
> Of course, with a few changes you can come up with a sentence where *habrán * could be appropriate. E.g:
> 
> _Segun lo que me han dicho, las autoridades *habrán * de oferecer ......_
> or
> _Las autoridades *habrán * ofrecido ....._
> 
> because in these examples *las autoridades * is the subject of the verb *haber*.
> 
> Any clearer, or getting muddier?!



it's murky, but not clear!...I'm gonna draw a line under all of this and just accept that (at the moment) I don't fully understand it. I'm happy with your explanation of 'hay' meaning 'there is' or 'there are' and how that idea carries across to future tense, but I don't see how your restructuring of the sentence means that 'habrán' is now valid. These little details niggle me, but I'll accept them for now.
Many thanks, everyone.


----------



## Kris

Hi Dave. 
I would add a fourth entry: _hay que_ wich is different from _ha de_, right?
Hay que ser prudente.
Juan ha de ser prudente. 
Would you agree?
k


----------



## dave

Kris said:
			
		

> Hi Dave.
> I would add a fourth entry: _hay que_ wich is different from _ha de_, right?
> Hay que ser prudente.
> Juan ha de ser prudente.
> Would you agree?
> k



Yes, good call. I'd forgotten about that, but I'd suggest that it's a variation on function i) above - i.e. it's the impersonal use and is only used in the 3rd person singular. I suppose *hay que * translates as *one must*.


----------



## juguete

I think Anna's explanation was excellent. 

In your example, you were saying,

"there will be sales"

In the changed version, where habran (don't know how to do accents) is used it is saying "they will have to..."

as anna said, if it is impersonal, ie there are, there is, must be third person sing. If it is personal, as in the second example, must agree with the word to which it refers.


----------



## esance

Masood ANIMO,

No me gusta ese tono pesimista ehhhhh 

A ver, en primer lugar tu profesor no ha dicho que tu respuesta esté mal, simplemente que hay otra respuesta........

Por eliminación: futuros hay dos, indicativo y subjuntivo
Subjuntivo eliminado, en esta frase imposible
Indicativo o és habrá, o bien habrán.

Y AHORA QUEDATE SOLO CON ESTA IDEA (tal y como ya han explicado otros compañeros)

EL VERBO HABER  ES IMPERSONAL POR LO TANTO LA UNICA POSIBILIDAD ES: HABRÁ!!
*los verbos impersonales se conjugan sólo en la tercera persona del singular*
Verbos impersonales haber y hacer


una sonrisa por favor
gracias!


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Definitivamente HABRA.  Estoy de acuerdo con que es impersonal por lo tanto debe ser singular.  Saludos, Mirtha


----------



## Masood

dave said:
			
		

> As I understand it (famous last words!) there are three quite distinct meanings/functions of the verb *haber*:
> 
> i) The impersonal form, which is only used in the third person singular to mean _there is, there are, there was, there were, there will be _ etc., as above.
> 
> ii) As an auxiliary verb to form compound tenses. In this function all forms of the verb are used. Eg:
> _*He * hecho mis deberes = I have done
> *Habría * hecho los deberes = I/he/it would have done
> *Habrá * hecho los debers = He/she/it will have done
> *Habrán * hecho los deberes = They will have done_etc.
> 
> iii) As a normal verb, meaning *to have to*. E.g:
> _*He * de hacer mis deberes = I have to do my homework
> *Habrán * de hacer los deberes = they will have to do_
> 
> How's that?!



*Bingo! * It's gone into 'Non-Vol Mem' at last!

I didn't really understand what everyone was banging on about in earlier posts when they kept saying that habrá was for the 'impersonal'...not until you'd explained that it means 'there is no subject'. Not having been taught any grammar at school, and now that I'm learning Spanish, all these grammatical terms are new to me. I've always struggled with grammatical terms - my Spanish is reasonably OK, but if someone asked me what an indirect object pronoun was, I wouldn't have a clue.

Got there at last. Cheers, mate!


----------



## dave

¡Cojonudo! 

Glad I can sometimes make some sense. This thing about not studying grammar at school - it is an embarrassing indictment of the UK education system that we don't learn anything about our own language, don't you think? No wonder we as a nation are so bad at learning other languages! I think grammar was taught in UK schools until the 50s or 60s - I wonder if Gary or any of our other more 'grown-up' forero friends can shed any light on this?

I did have to look up 'non-vol mem' though - my IT knowledge is even worse than my knowledge of Spanish!


----------



## garryknight

dave said:
			
		

> I think grammar was taught in UK schools until the 50s or 60s - I wonder if Gary or any of our other more 'grown-up' forero friends can shed any light on this?


 Well, I went to grammar school which, as you know but some other forum members might not, isn't just for learning grammar: it's simply one of the types of secondary school that existed in the 1960s. If I recall correctly, we were taught 'English' for the first couple of years and this was then split up into two lessons: 'English' (just the grammar parts) and 'English Literature' (reading, critiquing, etc). Of course, we were also taught the grammatical structure of any foreign languages we learnt. I studied French, Russian, and Latin and I've forgotten all but a few words of each, but the study of their grammar (and especially Latin) has helped me a great deal both with writing and with my current stint learning Spanish.

 It seems that there have been changes in the way grammar is taught these days. When I learnt it we studied nouns, pronouns, adjectives, adverbs, and so on. Last time I checked a modern grammar book it used other terms such as 'determiners', 'qualifiers', 'quantifiers', 'transitivity', and so on. I must pick up a modern grammar reference one day soon and catch up with the rest of the world.

 By the way, it's Ga*rr*y (with 2 Rs). I think my parents wanted to make sure people knew I wasn't a 'Gareth'.


----------



## el_novato

Hello Masood:

Allow me make another try.

*El habrá* aprobado  la(s) evaluación(es) = *Singular*. One person make the acction (verb = contestar)

*Ellos habrán * aprobado la(s) evaluación(es) = *Plural*. Two or more persons make the acction (verb = contestar)

Masood *habrá* aprobado la(s) evaluación(es).

Masood y dave *habrán* aprobado la(s) evaluación(es).

REMEMBER =  *FUTURO PERFECTO*

*El habrá * aprobado ------- *Ellos habrán * aprobado

I hope can help you.


----------



## Gabriel

Como dijo alguien más arriba, el verbo "haber" puede ser un auxiliar (equivalente a "have"), o puede ser un verbo impersonal que indica la existencia de algo (equvalente a "there is/are"). En este segundo caso, simpre se conjuga en tercera persona singular y, como también dijo alguien más arriba, en presente es "hay" (como auxiliar, no existe en presente, es incorrcto que el presente sea "ha", como dijo alguien más arriba; "ha" es el auxiliar para formar el pasado perfecto del modo indicativo: él ha corrido).

De todas formas, en la oración "Según las autoridades habrá rebajas en las entradas de los museos", "las autoridades" claramente no puede ser el sujeto, ya que es sólo una información adicional que no afecta la estructura de la oración. Observa:
Según las autoridades habrá rebajas en las entradas de los museos.
La radio dijo que habrá rebajas en las entradas de los museos.
Aparentemente habrá rebajas en las entradas de los museos.
Habrá rebajas en las entradas de los museos.

Observa ejemplos de "haber" como auxiliar y como impersonal:

Auxiliar: (just like the auxiliar "have" in English)

Juan ha trabajado en esta compañía por más de diez años
John has worked in this company for more than ten years

De vencer mañana, las hermanas Venus y Serena Williams habrán ganado más partidos de tenis qur ninguna otra pareja en la historia.
If they win tomorrow, the sisters Venus and Serena Willams will have won more tennis matches than any other couple in history.

Existencia: (Unlike "there is/are" in English, note that in Spanish you keep it always singular)

Hay alguien preguntando por María.
There is someone asking for María.

Hay diez libros en ese estante.
There are ten books on that shelf.

Habará una huelga la próxima semana.
There will be a srike next week.

No son tantos los invitados. Habrá sillas para todos.
The invitees are not that many. There will be seats for all them.

Había un documento sobre la mesa. ¿No lo has visto?
There was a document on the table. Haven't you seen it?

¿Te comiste todos los caramelos? Había cinco hace sólo un minuto.
Have you eaten all sweets? There were five of them just one minute ago.

Combinación de ambas formas: (la verdad es que no estoy seguro que sean correctas ni en español ni en inglés. ¡¡¡Ayuda!!!)
Desde 1910, han *habido* muchas guerras en este país.
Since 1910 *there* have *been* many wars in this country.


----------



## zebedee

Hoy hay rebajas.
Mañana habrá rebajas
Ayer hubo rebajas.
Why? Because "There is/there are" in Spanish is expressed by an impersonal form of the verb "haber" which is *always * singular.
However many native Spanish speakers make the "mistake" of saying "Ayer hubieron rebajas". An example of how languages are always changing...


----------



## Carlos

Por lo que yo sé, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Anna. 'Haber' en este ejemplo es impersonal por tanto siempre es singular independientemente de que el objeto sea singular o plural. Otra cosa es el auxiliar, que sí se conjuga segun el sujeto.

*Hay * rebajas - Verbo impersonal (singular) + objeto

Las rebajas se *han * acabado - Sujeto + verbo plural (como el sujeto)


----------



## marisa

eL sujeto y el verbo siempre concuerdan en número (si el sujeto es singular, el verbo irá en singular, si el sujeto es plural el verbo tambien lo hara en plural).


----------



## zebedee

marisa said:
			
		

> eL sujeto y el verbo siempre concuerdan en número (si el sujeto es singular, el verbo irá en singular, si el sujeto es plural el verbo tambien lo hara en plural).



Sí, excepto en el caso de "Hay" que es *siempre * singular, aunque el sujeto sea plural.

Me recuerda el chiste:
Un señor que entra en una farmacia y pregunta:
"¿Tiene usted Nolotil en comprimidos?"
Y el farmacéutico le contesta: "Hay ampollas".
"Hello, Mr. Pollas. ¿Tiene usted Nolotil en comprimidos, Mr. Pollas?"

ja ja ja


----------



## marisa

tienes razón ZEBEDEE, se me olvidó "hay" y es magnifico tu ejemplo 
marisa


----------



## Carlos

q es lo que dije yo?


----------



## sharie

Simplemente debes pensar que siempre que en inglés sea el verbo:
There is
There are
En cualquiera de sus tiempos, presente, pasado, futuro, continuos y perfectos, en castellano sólo existe el tiempo en singular porque se trata de un verbo impersonal, es decir, no precisa de sujeto y por lo tanto SIEMPRE se pondrá en singular.
Para todos los demás valores del verbo haber, se utiliza como un verbo normal.


----------

